# Παραξενιές της αγγλικής (άντε και της ελληνικής) γλώσσας



## azimuthios (Dec 9, 2011)

Αυτό μου ήρθε στο μέιλ σήμερα και το παραθέτω αυτούσιο. Έχει την πλάκα του, αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου έχει και γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον και δεν θα με πείραζε να το δω ξεχωριστό νήμα, όπου θα ρίχνουμε όλοι τις ριπές μας... :) 



> Why is it that writers write but fingers don't fing, grocers don't groce and hammers don't ham? If the plural of tooth is teeth, why isn't the plural of booth, beeth? One goose, 2 geese. So one moose, 2 meese? One index, 2 indices? Doesn't it seem crazy that you can make amends but not one amend? If you have a bunch of odds and ends and get rid of all of them but one, what do you call it?
> 
> If teachers taught, why can't you say that preachers praught? If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat? English is really weird, I mean, in what language do people recite at a play and play at a recital? Ship by truck and send cargo by ship? Have noses that run and feet that smell?
> 
> ...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2011)

Μπορούμε επομένως να λέμε εδώ τα δικά μας, που δεν χρειάζεται κατ' ανάγκη να αφορούν μόνο την αγγλική γλώσσα — σωστά;

Ας βάλω εδώ, λοιπόν, την απάντησή μου στο ερώτημα Τι κάνουν οι τροχονόμοι; Τροχονόμευση βέβαια! 


Zazula said:


> Πάντως η αγορανομία, η αγρονομία, η αερονομία και η στρατονομία τι κάνουν — που 'χουν και το -_νομία _που λείπει από την τροχαία;
> Και αν δεχτούμε ότι _τροχαία αστυνόμευση => τροχονόμευση_, τότε _τουριστική αστυνόμευση =>_ τι;
> Και, τέλος, την «υπονόμευση» ποιος κλάδος της αστυνομίας την επιτελεί;



Επίσης:

Αν ο μάστορας μαστορεύει, τότε τι κάνουν ο κάστορας κι ο πάστορας;
Αν κάτι σώθηκε, τότε γιατί δεν έχει μείνει καθόλου απ' αυτό;


----------



## sarant (Dec 9, 2011)

Σύμφωνα με το γλωσσάρι των Μάζαρη-Μπουλαλάκη στον Πάγο (εκδ. Καστανιώτης, 1991), κάστορας είναι ο κάτοικος της Καστοριάς, ο μάστορας της Μαστοριάς και ο πάστορας της Παστοριάς.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 9, 2011)

Να λέμε τα πάντα εδώ, αλλά μήπως εσείς οι μοδεράτορες να το μεταφέρετε κάπου πιο χλιδάτα για να το βλέπει ο κόσμος, γιατί εδώ η αλήθεια είναι πως θα χαθεί και δεν ξέρω καν αν είναι δημοφιλής η κατηγορία. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν τη διαβάζω, για να πω την αλήθεια... 

Αλλά όπως νομίζετε. Αν θέλετε εδώ, εδώ τότε... :)


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 9, 2011)

Why do we park in a driveway but drive in a parkway?


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2011)

Επειδή βαριέμαι ν' αντιγράφω, πάρτε χύμα «αιώνιες απορίες»: :)
http://panosz.wordpress.com/2009/02/18/vellis/
http://www.clickhere.gr/content/anthodtl.asp?ANTHOGR_ID=297
http://sxeseis.gr/viewthread.php?tid=18605 
http://sxeseis.gr/viewthread.php?tid=20545


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 9, 2011)

χαχαχαχαχαχα

Άψογος, Ζαζ!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2011)

Για να σας λύσω την απορία 49 στο πρώτο λινκ του Ζαζούλιους Σίζαρ, (_Πόσα χρόνια διαρκεί ένα ‘ζαμάνι’;_) zaman στα τουρκικά θα πει «χρόνος» (όμως όχι έτος), άρα η φράση «χρόνια και ζαμάνια» σημαίνει «χρόνια και χρόνια», με αποτέλεσμα το ζαμάνι να διαρκεί όσο και ο χρόνος, όχι όμως το έτος, αλλά αυτό που οι αγγλόφωνοι ονομάζουν time. 

Στην επόμενη εκπομπή, θα προσπαθήσουμε να απαντήσουμε στο ερώτημα «Αυτό το "διαφανές-περιτύλιγμα-με -τις-φουσκάλες-που-κάνουν-τσούκου-τσούκου-και-κάθονται-όλοι-και-τις-σπάνε-σαν-υπνωτισμένοι" ξέρει κανείς πώς λέγεται με μία λέξη;»


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Στην επόμενη εκπομπή, θα προσπαθήσουμε να απαντήσουμε στο ερώτημα «Αυτό το "διαφανές-περιτύλιγμα-με -τις-φουσκάλες-που-κάνουν-τσούκου-τσούκου-και-κάθονται-όλοι-και-τις-σπάνε-σαν-υπνωτισμένοι" ξέρει κανείς πώς λέγεται με μία λέξη;»


Σιγά το δύσκολο: *αεροπλάστ*.  (Ας το πει κάποιος και στην UPS, ε; ;)) Αδελφό προϊόν: το *αεροχάρτ*.


----------



## SBE (Dec 9, 2011)

Αυτό το αεροχάρτ μου ακούγεται σαν αερολόγ. 

_Δε γινόταν να μην το πω!_


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2011)

E;


----------



## SBE (Dec 9, 2011)

Όταν είδα τη λέξη αναρωτήθηκα ποιός το καλό τα σκέφτεται αυτά τα ονόματα του αέρα. 
Και έκανε συνειρμό με την αερολογία.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2011)

Μόνο να 'ξερες πόσο λυτρωτικό ήταν το να βρεθεί μονολεκτικός ελληνικός όρος για το bubble-wrap... Μιλάμε για λέξη-αεροσταθμό!


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2011)

Καλημέρα! Ωραίο νήμα! :up:

Why do birds sing so gay
And lovers await the break of day
And if the day will break, how shall we mend it, pray? 

Why do fools fall in love - Frankie Lymon & the Teenagers


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 9, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Μόνο να 'ξερες πόσο λυτρωτικό ήταν το να βρεθεί μονολεκτικός ελληνικός όρος για το bubble-wrap... Μιλάμε για λέξη-αεροσταθμό!



Μα υπάρχει αν και δεν είναι μονολεκτική: Το τσίκι-τσίκι!


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Μα υπάρχει αν και δεν είναι μονολεκτική: Το τσίκι-τσίκι!



Φουσκίτσι-κίτσι (-άια-ντα-ντα)! 

Φουσκίτσες αλά πλοπ. Φουσκοσυναρσπαστικές. 
Για την πράξη: _Φουσκόσπασμα_ για τον δράστη, _φουσκοσπάσιμο_ για τους παριστάμενους. Σπαζοφουσκαλιά.
Pop the magic bubble. The Bubble Act.


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2011)

Όταν κάτι αποφράζεται, γιατί το αποφράζουμε; Και η αποφράδα είναι η εντελώς βουλωμένη ή η εντελώς ξεβούλωτη;
Όταν τελειώνουμε ένα έργο, γιατί εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει;


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2011)

Why is there no egg in the eggplant,
no ham in the hamburger, 
neither pine nor apple in the pineapple, 
and a guinea pig is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig?

Why is it that English muffins were not invented in England (??) and French fries not invented in France? 





By the way, when the chips are down, could I have mine with fish on the side?

Why does quicksand take us down slowy?
Why are boxing rings square?
If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what the heck does a humanitarian eat? :woot: 
And why is it that when I wind up my watch, it starts but when I wind up this observation, it ends?


----------



## pros (Dec 10, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Μόνο να 'ξερες πόσο λυτρωτικό ήταν το να βρεθεί μονολεκτικός ελληνικός όρος για το bubble-wrap... Μιλάμε για λέξη-αεροσταθμό!


Για πολλά χρόνια το κατάστημα ειδών συσκευασίας, όταν ζητούσα «φούσκα», το αεροπλάστ μου έφερνε. Δεν μας κάνει η φούσκα; :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 20, 2011)

nickel said:


> «Τι κάνει γραφικές τις γραφικές τέχνες;»


Άλλα συναφή υπαρξιακά ερωτήματα:

Τα τροπικά επιρρήματα έχουν και τροπικό κλίμα;
Και τα μέρη με υποτροπικό κλίμα, σε τι ακριβώς υποτροπιάζουν;
Τα αρκτικά γράμματα είναι πάντα καλυμμένα με παγετώνες;
Μπορώ να πάρω για υποτακτικό μου έναν υποτακτικό σύνδεσμο;
Στα θεματικά πάρκα δεν υπάρχει κατάληξη;
Αν σε ένα ατονικό κομμάτι δώσω βιταμίνες, θα τονωθεί καθόλου;
Πετώντας φάρμακα απ' το παράθυρο όταν οι άνεμοι είναι ασθενείς, αυτοί αναρρώνουν;
Πώς γίνεται και για να είναι ένα μέγεθος στοχαστικό, δεν πρέπει να το στοχαστούμε καθόλου;
Τα ουρανικά σύμφωνα είναι σύμφωνα περιορισμού της χρήσης του ουρανίου;
Δεν στριμώχνονται πολύ όταν μπαίνουν πάνω από ένας στα ατομικά υποβρύχια;
Μόνον οι κατατονικοί αγοράζουν καταθλιπτικές αντλίες;
Η συμφωνική μουσική δεν έχει καθόλου φωνήεντα;
Το ποιητικό αίτιο δεν υπάρχει σε πεζά κείμενα;
Αν κάνεις χημειοθεραπεία σε μια καρκινική επιγραφή, αυτή σβήνεται;
Πόσα κιλά χάνεις συνήθως με μια διαιτητική απόφαση;
Γιατί λέμε διακριτικό γνώρισμα κάτι που δεν είναι διόλου διακριτικό, αφού κάνει μπαμ από μακριά;
Τα τακτικά στρατεύματα έχουν καλύτερα τακτοποιημένες ιματιοθήκες από τα άτακτα;
Οι επιθετικοί προσδιορισμοί μπορούν να θεωρηθούν casus belli;
Αν ένα κείμενο έχει πολλές μετοχές, υποχρεούται σε υποβολή φορολογικής δήλωσης;
Στα κείμενα που είναι γραμμένα κοπτικά, αντί για μολύβια χρησιμοποιούνται κοπτικά εργαλεία;
Καθολικό έλεγχο μπορεί να κάνει μόνον ο Πάπας;


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 20, 2011)

1) έχω κι άλλα να ποστάρω αλλά δεν προλαβαίνω

2) δεν αλλάζετε τουλάχιστον τον τίτλο, αφού δεν μιλάμε μόνο για αγγλική γλώσσα; 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 20, 2011)

Να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο; Γιατί γράφουμε Αγγλικής και Ελληνικής με κεφαλαίο; Σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ, πρέπει να είναι πεζό. Κατά Μπαμπινιώτη, πρέπει να είναι πεζό τουλάχιστον το πρώτο (αγγλικής γλώσσας) επειδή έχει θέση επιθέτου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2011)

Είναι επειδή δεν έγραψα εγώ τον τίτλο του νήματος ;).


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 20, 2011)

Συμφωνώ για τα πεζά. Άλλωστε το αλλάξατε ήδη.


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2011)

Όταν κάτι είναι υπερβολικό, γιατί μας ενοχλεί και δεν βολευόμαστε να το απολαύσουμε;

Ό,τι θυμάμαι, χαίρομαι. Καλημέρα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2011)

Αν και τον μάστορα δεν τον φτάνω, να ζαζουλίσω κι εγώ λιγάκι:

Οι υποθετικές προτάσεις γιατί βγαίνουν από το στόμα (ή τη γραφίδα) και μπαίνουν από τ' αυτιά (ή τα μάτια);
Οι διαζευκτικοί σύνδεσμοι θα αποφασίσουν επιτέλους τι θέλουν να κάνουν στη ζωή τους;
Οι υπολογισμοί γιατί δεν γίνονται πάντα κάτω από το τραπέζι;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2012)

Από άλλο νήμα μας (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8950-alligator-snapping-turtle ):

drsiebenmal:_Ο ιπποπόταμος, πού εκβάλλει;
Zazula:__ ___Νοτίως του ιππόκαμπου.


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2012)

...
Σε μια πρόταση μπορεί να έχουμε κατηγόρημα και κατηγορούμενο. 
Ήθελα να 'ξερα ποιος είναι ο κατήγορος, γιατί τόση κατηγοριοποίηση και τι ποινή θα προτείνει.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2012)

Το αντίθετο της ημερίδας είναι η νυχτερίδα;


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2012)

Και του νυχτεριού το ολημέρι;


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 28, 2012)

Δεν θυμάμαι αν υπάρχει στις φράσεις του Ζαζ, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι: "Ποιος είναι ο Νικολός, στο και Νικολό καρτέρει;" 

Μήπως ξέρει ο Τσακ Νόρρις, όπως ξέρει και το "Ποιος, ποιος; Ποιος, μωρό μου, ποιος;" :lol:


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2012)

Όταν κάποιος πάψει να είναι *μνηστευμένος*, είναι πια *αμνηστευμένος*;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2012)

Ήττα ≠ νίκη

αλλά

Αήττητος = ανίκητος


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2012)

Διότι:
νικιέμαι = ηττώμαι
και:
νικώ = (αρχαίο) ηττώ

_Οδός άνω κάτω, μία και αυτή._


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2012)

Το αντίθετο της _φραγκοπαναγιάς_ είναι ο _φραγκοφονιάς_;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2012)

Οι κράκερ είναι αυτοί που ανοίγουν τις τρύπες στα κράκερ;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2012)

Ερώτηση: Σε πείραμα που διεξάγεται σε κενό αέρος, οι υπογραφές και τα βίντεο πέφτουν με την ίδια ταχύτητα;

Απάντηση: Ναι, αλλά μόνο στο κενό. Στην πράξη οι υπογραφές δεν πέφτουν λόγω γραφειοκρατικής αντίστασης (που είναι ανάλογη προς το τετράγωνο του χρηματικού ύψους τού προγράμματος), η οποία μειώνεται μόνο με κατάλληλη ελαιολίπανση αρμοδίων στελεχών.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 27, 2012)

Χωρίς να θέλω να γίνομαι σπασίκλας (ναι, καλά), δεν υπάρχει πραγματικό κενό αέρος.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2012)

Μπα, καθόλου σπασίκλας δεν γίνεσαι. Μην σου πω πως περίμενα πώς και πώς την παρέμβασή σου, για ν' αδράξω την ευκαιρία και να σου ζητήσω να αναδιατυπώσεις την εκφώνηση της άσκησης ΣΩΣΤΑ. :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ερώτηση: Σε πείραμα που διεξάγεται σε κενό αέρος, οι υπογραφές και τα βίντεο πέφτουν με την ίδια ταχύτητα;
> 
> Απάντηση: Ναι, αλλά μόνο στο κενό. Στην πράξη οι υπογραφές δεν πέφτουν λόγω γραφειοκρατικής αντίστασης (που είναι ανάλογη προς το τετράγωνο του χρηματικού ύψους τού προγράμματος), η οποία μειώνεται μόνο με κατάλληλη ελαιολίπανση αρμοδίων στελεχών.



Κι έτσι, πέφτουν στο κενό οι προσπάθειες απελευθέρωσης των γραφειοκρατουμένων πολιτών από τους γραφειοκρατούντες καρεκλοκένταυρους. Άμποτε να τους κρεμάσουμε με την κόκκινη κορδέλα με την οποία μας δένουν τόσα χρόνια. Έλεγαν πολλοί πως η μηχανογράφηση θα μας λύσει τα χέρια, αλλά και να γίνει σωστά και ολοκληρωμένα, ουδείς πονηρότερος του εγγραφοπρωτοκωλούντος (μην το διορθώσετε, ξέρω τι γράφω· έτρεχα πάλι σήμερα σε μια αρμαθιά υπηρεσίες διά υπόθεσίν μου και πάει το μεροκάματο).


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Palavra said:
> 
> 
> > Στην επόμενη εκπομπή, θα προσπαθήσουμε να απαντήσουμε στο ερώτημα «Αυτό το "διαφανές-περιτύλιγμα-με -τις-φουσκάλες-που-κάνουν-τσούκου-τσούκου-και-κάθονται-όλοι-και-τις-σπάνε-σαν-υπνωτισμένοι" ξέρει κανείς πώς λέγεται με μία λέξη;»
> ...





Zazula said:


> Μόνο να 'ξερες πόσο λυτρωτικό ήταν το να βρεθεί μονολεκτικός ελληνικός όρος για το bubble-wrap... Μιλάμε για λέξη-αεροσταθμό!


*
School children set bubble wrap popping record* 
Students at a high school in the US state of New Jersey enter the Guinness World Record books for the most people popping bubble wrap at one time. The Telegraph, 29 Jan 2013 
[video=youtube;C1dEIDJqMmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=C1dEIDJqMmU[/video]

A total of 336 students at Hawthorne High School took part in the record attempt. 
They were given two-minutes to pop as much bubble wrap as humanly possible and succeeded in popping more than 8,000 square feet of the packing material. [στδ: Do the math] The event was held to celebrate the thirteenth annual Bubble Wrap Appreciation Day and raise money for Sandy Hook Elementary School, in Newton, Connecticut, where 20 children were killed in a mass shooting on December 14, 2012. 

Bubble Wrap was invented in Hawthorne, NJ in 1960 by inventors Marc Chavannes and Al Fielding. "It was actually intended to be some type of textured wallpaper," said Ron Shellenberger, Sealed Air Corporation, manufacturer of bubble wrap. "Our inventors realised that it was great packaging material, and hence today it's become its own _pop-culture_  phenomenon, where everybody loves to pop it for the fun and enjoyment."

Bubble Wrap Appreciation Day is celebrated on Jan. 30th.



daeman said:


> ...
> Φουσκίτσες αλά πλοπ. Φουσκοσυναρσπαστικές.
> Για την πράξη: _Φουσκόσπασμα_ για τον δράστη, _φουσκοσπάσιμο_ για τους παριστάμενους. Σπαζοφουσκαλιά.
> Pop the magic bubble. The Bubble Act.


----------



## SBE (Feb 2, 2013)

Τώρα που μου θυμίσατε το αεροπλάστ και το αεροχάρτ, μου λέτε πως λέγεται το αεροχάρτ που δεν έχει χαρτί αλλά πλαστικό; Μετακόμισα πρόσφατα και μου τύλιξαν τα έπιπλα με ένα πράμα σα σάντουιτς από φύλλα αφρώδους πλαστικού με αεροπλάστ. Οι μπουρμπουλήθρες στη μέση και εκατέρωθεν το φύλλο πλαστικό (και δεν σπάνε οι μπουρμπουλήθρες, καταστροφή...)


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2013)

...
_*πλαστ-αερο-πλαστ*_ ή επειδή δεν μπορείς να σπάσεις τις φουσκίτσες για να περάσει η ώρα: *π'λάτ'ς-αερο-πλήττ'ς* 
Το νέο, εξελιγμένο αεροσάντουιτς (aerosandwich ®) με πεντακάθαρο, ακοπάνιστο* αέρα, με μπλε, πράσινες και ροζ φούσκες! Σταματώ, μη νομίσει κανείς πως κάνω διαφήμιση της κυβέρνησης.

*_ακοπάνιστος_ όπως αλέκιαστος: και ο μη κοπανιζόμενος και ο μη κοπανισμένος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2013)

SBE said:


> Τώρα που μου θυμίσατε το αεροπλάστ και το αεροχάρτ, μου λέτε πως λέγεται το αεροχάρτ που δεν έχει χαρτί αλλά πλαστικό; Μετακόμισα πρόσφατα και μου τύλιξαν τα έπιπλα με ένα πράμα σα σάντουιτς από φύλλα αφρώδους πλαστικού με αεροπλάστ. Οι μπουρμπουλήθρες στη μέση και εκατέρωθεν το φύλλο πλαστικό (και δεν σπάνε οι μπουρμπουλήθρες, καταστροφή...)


Είναι άραγε αυτό εδώ, το αεροστρόμ;

Υπάρχουν, πάντως, και σάντουιτς αεροπλάστ.


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] Υπάρχουν, πάντως, και σάντουιτς αεροπλάστ.



That's a PAP (plastic-air-plastic), like the BLT but made out of thin air.  
But beware, too much can give you gas.


----------



## SBE (Feb 2, 2013)

Να τι σάντουιτς θα σερβίρω στην επόμενη εκδήλωση...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Άλλα συναφή υπαρξιακά ερωτήματα:
> 
> Τα τροπικά επιρρήματα έχουν και τροπικό κλίμα;
> Τα αρκτικά γράμματα είναι πάντα καλυμμένα με παγετώνες;
> ...




Πώς γίνεται να έχουμε «άνοδο όλων των μετοχών» και οι μετοχές να είναι σε γενική πτώση;


----------



## daeman (Jul 10, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> Παρέμπ, το πόκερ έχει θηλυκό την πόκα;



Και το θηλυκό κόκερ λέγεται _κόκα_;

Και γιατί τα λένε όλα _κόκα _μερικοί αγγλόφωνοι, σερνκά-θηλκά;


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2013)

...
Dave Allen on the vagaries of the English language






There are certain things in the English language that are contradictions in terms...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Στην επόμενη εκπομπή, θα προσπαθήσουμε να απαντήσουμε στο ερώτημα «Αυτό το "διαφανές-περιτύλιγμα-με -τις-φουσκάλες-που-κάνουν-τσούκου-τσούκου-και-κάθονται-όλοι-και-τις-σπάνε-σαν-υπνωτισμένοι" ξέρει κανείς πώς λέγεται με μία λέξη;»





Zazula said:


> Σιγά το δύσκολο: *αεροπλάστ*.  (Ας το πει κάποιος και στην UPS, ε; ;)) Αδελφό προϊόν: το *αεροχάρτ*.


Τώρα και σε νέα, πρακτική συσκευασία: *αντιστρεσομάντιλα*! :laugh:




Για... ατέλειωτο τσίκι-τσίκι!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 15, 2013)

Άντε, με το καλό ν' αποκτήσουν γλωσσομυθομανείς κι οι αγγλόφωνοι! :cheek:


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2013)

Το τελευταίο αποδεικνύει την μαθηματική δομή της αγγλικής γλώσσας.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 15, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Το τελευταίο αποδεικνύει την μαθηματική δομή της αγγλικής γλώσσας.


Αυτό ακριβώς σκέφτηκα κι εγώ όταν το είδα! :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2013)

Ένα αναπόφευκτο σχόλιο: (α) Η αγγλική γλώσσα προσφέρεται αρκετά περισσότερο από την ελληνική για τέτοια παιχνίδια επειδή έχει πολλές καθημερινές λέξεις (συνήθως αγγλοσαξονικής προέλευσης) με λίγα και εύκολα (συνηθισμένα) γράμματα. Π.χ. το ελληνικό ρήμα έχει πρόβλημα με το τελικό -ω. Και μπορεί να έχουμε _είδα_, _πήρα_, _πήγα_, αλλά δεν φτάνεις ποτέ στο _χρησιμοποιώ_. (β) Στα αγγλικά έχουν φτιάξει ωραία προγράμματα αναδιάταξης των γραμμάτων με πληρέστατο αγγλικό λεξιλόγιο. (Ένα εδώ.) Στα ελληνικά δεν ξέρω να έχουμε καλό τέτοιο πρόγραμμα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2014)

www.tickld.com/x/15-grammatically-correct-sentences-that-most-people-find-impossible

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffalo_buffalo_Buffalo_buffalo_buffalo_buffalo_Buffalo_buffalo


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2014)

...
"If the English language made any sense, _lackadaisical _would have something to do with a shortage of flowers." 

~Doug Larson


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## dharvatis (Mar 2, 2015)

English is the Worst Language Ever
"Will Will Smith smith" is an accurate sentence.


----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> English is the Worst Language Ever
> "Will Will Smith smith" is an accurate sentence.



Says Yoda: "Smith Will Smith will. Yodish accurate _this _is. Yodelish other syntaxes are, yodish not."


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 3, 2015)

Πώς λέγεται στα ελληνικά αυτός που σώζει ναυαγούς; Θα περίμενε κανείς να είναι ο _ναυαγοσώστης_, αλλά αυτή η λέξη είναι κατειλημμένη.


----------



## Themis (Mar 3, 2015)

Όχι, η λέξη δεν είναι πλήρως κατειλημμένη.
ΛΚΝ: *ναυαγοσώστης* ο [navaγosóstis] Ο10 θηλ. *ναυαγοσώστρια* [navaγosó stria] Ο27 *:* αυτός που είναι ειδικευμένος στη διάσωση ναυαγών ή κολυμβητών που κινδυνεύουν να πνιγούν.
ΛΝΕΓ: *ναυαγοσώστης* (ο) [1888] {ναυαγοσώστων}, ναυαγοσώστρια (η) 
{ναυαγοσωστριών} 1. πρόσωπο που µετέχει σε (οργανωµένη) αποστολή ή προσπάθεια διασώσεως ναυαγών ή πλοίων που ναυάγησαν 2. (ειδικότ.) ειδικά εκπαιδευµένος υπάλληλος οργανωµένης πλαζ, που έχει ως έργο να επιβλέπει τον χώρο συνήθ. από ειδική εξέδρα και να επεµβαίνω, όταν κάποιος από τους λουοµένους κινδυνεύει να πνιγεί, για να τον σώσει.
Η έννοια του *ναυαγοσωστικού* ενισχύει την πρώτη σημασία του ναυαγοσώστη. Φυσικά, πάντα χρειάζονται και τα συμφραζόμενα...


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2015)

_Yada, Yada, Yada.Com.Org.Edu.Gov.Email: What I Learned on the Www/Internet_, Joan E. Miller


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 15, 2015)

Αν πω ότι τα περισσότερα απ' αυτά έχουν κανονικές απαντήσεις πόσο σπασικλάκι θα μπορούσα να χαρακτηριστώ στην κλίμακα σπασικλακιών;


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν πω ότι τα περισσότερα απ' αυτά έχουν κανονικές απαντήσεις πόσο σπασικλάκι θα μπορούσα να χαρακτηριστώ στην κλίμακα σπασικλακιών;



It would be much ado about nothing. Πολλή φασαρία για το τίποτα, να εξηγείς την ανεδαφικότητα ανεκδότων και λογοπαιγνίων. Σίγουρα μπορείς να αξιοποιήσεις καλύτερα τον χρόνο σου. Π.χ. για να σκαρφιστείς άλλο ένα τέτοιο.  Ακόμα και τότε, όλο και κάποιος θα γελάσει, ενώ αν κάτσεις να τα αποδομήσεις, τι θα βγει;


----------



## Earion (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## SBE (Jul 12, 2015)

Μόνο οι Αμερικανοί. Στην αγγλική της Αγγλίας, glided και dived. Ομαλά ρήματα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2015)

...
*The joy of English pronunciation*

_The Chaos_ by Charivarius [Gerard Nolst Trenité (1870–1946)]

Dearest creature in creation
Studying English pronunciation,
I will teach you in my verse
Sounds like corpse, corps, horse and worse.

I will keep you, Susy, busy,
Make your head with heat grow dizzy;
Tear in eye, your dress you'll tear;
Queer, fair seer, hear my prayer.

Pray, console your loving poet,
Make my coat look new, dear, sew it!
Just compare heart, hear and heard,
Dies and diet, lord and word.

Sword and sward, retain and Britain
(Mind the latter how it's written).
Made has not the sound of bade,
Say—said, pay—paid, laid but plaid.

Now I surely will not plague you
With such words as vague and ague,
But be careful how you speak,
Say: gush, bush, steak, streak, break, bleak,

Previous, precious, fuchsia, via,
Recipe, pipe, studding-sail, choir;
Woven, oven, how and low,
Script, receipt, shoe, poem, toe.

Say, expecting fraud and trickery:
Daughter, laughter and Terpsichore,
Branch, ranch, measles, topsails, aisles,
Missiles, similes, reviles.

Wholly, holly, signal, signing,
Same, examining, but mining,
Scholar, vicar, and cigar,
Solar, mica, war and far.

From ‘desire’: desirable—admirable from ‘admire’,
Lumber, plumber, bier, but brier,
Topsham, brougham, renown, but known,
Knowledge, done, lone, gone, none, tone,

One, anemone, Balmoral,
Kitchen, lichen, laundry, laurel.
Gertrude, German, wind and wind,
Beau, kind, kindred, queue, mankind,

Tortoise, turquoise, chamois-leather,
Reading, Reading, heathen, heather.
This phonetic labyrinth
Gives moss, gross, brook, brooch, ninth, plinth.

Have you ever yet endeavoured
To pronounce revered and severed,
Demon, lemon, ghoul, foul, soul,
Peter, petrol and patrol?

Billet does not end like ballet;
Bouquet, wallet, mallet, chalet.
Blood and flood are not like food,
Nor is mould like should and would.

Banquet is not nearly parquet,
Which exactly rhymes with khaki.
Discount, viscount, load and broad,
Toward, to forward, to reward,

Ricocheted and crocheting, croquet?
Right! Your pronunciation's OK.
Rounded, wounded, grieve and sieve,
Friend and fiend, alive and live.

Is your R correct in higher?
Keats asserts it rhymes Thalia.
Hugh, but hug, and hood, but hoot,
Buoyant, minute, but minute.

Say abscission with precision,
Now: position and transition;
Would it tally with my rhyme
If I mentioned paradigm?

Twopence, threepence, tease are easy,
But cease, crease, grease and greasy?
Cornice, nice, valise, revise,
Rabies, but lullabies.

Of such puzzling words as nauseous,
Rhyming well with cautious, tortious,
You'll envelop lists, I hope,
In a linen envelope.

Would you like some more? You'll have it!
Affidavit, David, davit.
To abjure, to perjure. Sheik
Does not sound like Czech but ache.

Liberty, library, heave and heaven,
Rachel, loch, moustache, eleven.
We say hallowed, but allowed,
People, leopard, towed but vowed.

Mark the difference, moreover,
Between mover, plover, Dover.
Leeches, breeches, wise, precise,
Chalice, but police and lice,

Camel, constable, unstable,
Principle, disciple, label.
Petal, penal, and canal,
Wait, surmise, plait, promise, pal,

Suit, suite, ruin. Circuit, conduit
Rhyme with ‘shirk it’ and ‘beyond it’,
But it is not hard to tell
Why it's pall, mall, but Pall Mall.

Muscle, muscular, gaol, iron,
Timber, climber, bullion, lion,
Worm and storm, chaise, chaos, chair,
Senator, spectator, mayor,

Ivy, privy, famous; clamour
Has the A of drachm and hammer.
Pussy, hussy and possess,
Desert, but desert, address.

Golf, wolf, countenance, lieutenants
Hoist in lieu of flags left pennants.
Courier, courtier, tomb, bomb, comb,
Cow, but Cowper, some and home.

‘Solder, soldier! Blood is thicker’,
Quoth he, ‘than liqueur or liquor’,
Making, it is sad but true,
In bravado, much ado.

Stranger does not rhyme with anger,
Neither does devour with clangour.
Pilot, pivot, gaunt, but aunt,
Font, front, wont, want, grand and grant.

Arsenic, specific, scenic,
Relic, rhetoric, hygienic.
Gooseberry, goose, and close, but close,
Paradise, rise, rose, and dose.

Say inveigh, neigh, but inveigle,
Make the latter rhyme with eagle.
Mind! Meandering but mean,
Valentine and magazine.

And I bet you, dear, a penny,
You say mani-(fold) like many,
Which is wrong. Say rapier, pier,
Tier (one who ties), but tier.

Arch, archangel; pray, does erring
Rhyme with herring or with stirring?
Prison, bison, treasure trove,
Treason, hover, cover, cove,

Perseverance, severance. Ribald
Rhymes (but piebald doesn't) with nibbled.
Phaeton, paean, gnat, ghat, gnaw,
Lien, psychic, shone, bone, pshaw.

Don't be down, my own, but rough it,
And distinguish buffet, buffet;
Brood, stood, roof, rook, school, wool, boon,
Worcester, Boleyn, to impugn.

Say in sounds correct and sterling
Hearse, hear, hearken, year and yearling.
Evil, devil, mezzotint,
Mind the Z! (A gentle hint.)

Now you need not pay attention
To such sounds as I don't mention,
Sounds like pores, pause, pours and paws,
Rhyming with the pronoun yours;

Nor are proper names included,
Though I often heard, as you did,
Funny rhymes to unicorn,
Yes, you know them, Vaughan and Strachan.

No, my maiden, coy and comely,
I don't want to speak of Cholmondeley.
No. Yet Froude compared with proud
Is no better than McLeod.

But mind trivial and vial,
Tripod, menial, denial,
Troll and trolley, realm and ream,
Schedule, mischief, schism, and scheme.

Argil, gill, Argyll, gill. Surely
May be made to rhyme with Raleigh,
But you're not supposed to say
Piquet rhymes with sobriquet.

Had this invalid invalid
Worthless documents? How pallid,
How uncouth he, couchant, looked,
When for Portsmouth I had booked!

Zeus, Thebes, Thales, Aphrodite,
Paramour, enamoured, flighty,
Episodes, antipodes,
Acquiesce, and obsequies.

Please don't monkey with the geyser,
Don't peel 'taters with my razor,
Rather say in accents pure:
Nature, stature and mature.

Pious, impious, limb, climb, glumly,
Worsted, worsted, crumbly, dumbly,
Conquer, conquest, vase, phase, fan,
Wan, sedan and artisan.

The TH will surely trouble you
More than R, CH or W.
Say then these phonetic gems:
Thomas, thyme, Theresa, Thames.

Thompson, Chatham, Waltham, Streatham,
There are more but I forget 'em—
Wait! I've got it: Anthony,
Lighten your anxiety.

The archaic word albeit
Does not rhyme with eight—you see it;
With and forthwith, one has voice,
One has not, you make your choice.

Shoes, goes, does. Now first say: finger;
Then say: singer, ginger, linger.
Real, zeal, mauve, gauze and gauge,
Marriage, foliage, mirage, age,

Hero, heron, query, very,
Parry, tarry, fury, bury,
Dost, lost, post, and doth, cloth, loth,
Job, Job, blossom, bosom, oath.

Faugh, oppugnant, keen oppugners,
Bowing, bowing, banjo-tuners
Holm you know, but noes, canoes,
Puisne, truism, use, to use?

Though the difference seems little,
We say actual, but victual,
Seat, sweat, chaste, caste, Leigh, eight, height,
Put, nut, granite, and unite.

Reefer does not rhyme with deafer,
Feoffer does, and zephyr, heifer.
Dull, bull, Geoffrey, George, ate, late,
Hint, pint, senate, but sedate.

Gaelic, Arabic, pacific,
Science, conscience, scientific;
Tour, but our, dour, succour, four,
Gas, alas, and Arkansas.

Say manoeuvre, yacht and vomit,
Next omit, which differs from it
Bona fide, alibi
Gyrate, dowry and awry.

Sea, idea, guinea, area,
Psalm, Maria, but malaria.
Youth, south, southern, cleanse and clean,
Doctrine, turpentine, marine.

Compare alien with Italian,
Dandelion with battalion,
Rally with ally; yea, ye,
Eye, I, ay, aye, whey, key, quay!

Say aver, but ever, fever,
Neither, leisure, skein, receiver.
Never guess—it is not safe,
We say calves, valves, half, but Ralf.

Starry, granary, canary,
Crevice, but device, and eyrie,
Face, but preface, then grimace,
Phlegm, phlegmatic, ass, glass, bass.

Bass, large, target, gin, give, verging,
Ought, oust, joust, and scour, but scourging;
Ear, but earn; and ere and tear
Do not rhyme with here but heir.

Mind the O of off and often
Which may be pronounced as orphan,
With the sound of saw and sauce;
Also soft, lost, cloth and cross.

Pudding, puddle, putting. Putting?
Yes: at golf it rhymes with shutting.
Respite, spite, consent, resent.
Liable, but Parliament.

Seven is right, but so is even,
Hyphen, roughen, nephew, Stephen,
Monkey, donkey, clerk and jerk,
Asp, grasp, wasp, demesne, cork, work.

A of valour, vapid vapour,
S of news (compare newspaper),
G of gibbet, gibbon, gist,
I of antichrist and grist,

Differ like diverse and divers,
Rivers, strivers, shivers, fivers.
Once, but nonce, toll, doll, but roll,
Polish, Polish, poll and poll.

Pronunciation—think of Psyche!—
Is a paling, stout and spiky.
Won't it make you lose your wits
Writing groats and saying ‘grits’?

It's a dark abyss or tunnel
Strewn with stones like rowlock, gunwale,
Islington, and Isle of Wight,
Housewife, verdict and indict.

Don't you think so, reader, rather,
Saying lather, bather, father?
Finally, which rhymes with enough,
Though, through, bough, cough, hough, sough, tough?

Hiccough has the sound of sup.
My advice is: GIVE IT UP!


And it gets better, too! Or worse, rather:

*Phonetic version (British pronunciation)
*
ˌdɪəɹɪst ˈkɹiːʧəɹ ɪn kɹɪ.ˈeɪʃn̩
ˌstʌdɪ.ɪŋ ˈɪŋɡlɪʃ pɹəˌnʌnsɪ.ˈeɪʃn̩
ˌaɪ wɪl ˈtiːʧ jʊ ɪn maɪ ˈvɜːs
ˈsaʊndz laɪk ˈkɔːps ˈkɔː ˈhɔːs ənd ˈwɜːs


Spoiler



ˌaɪ wɪl ˈkiːp jʊ ˈsuːzɪ ˈbɪzɪ
ˌmeɪk jə ˈhɛd wɪð ˈhiːt ɡɹəʊ ˈdɪzɪ
ˈtɪəɹ ɪn ˌaɪ jə ˈdɹɛs wɪl ˈtɛə
ˈkwɪə ˌfɛə ˈsɪə ˈhɪə maɪ ˈpɹɛə

ˈpɹeɪ kənˈsəʊl jə ˈlʌvɪŋ ˈpəʊ.ɪt
ˈmeɪk maɪ ˈkəʊt ˌlʊk ˈnjuː ˌdɪə ˈsəʊ ɪt
ˌʤʌst kəmˈpɛə ˈhɑːt ˈhɪəɹ ənd ˈhɜːd
ˈdaɪz ənd ˈdaɪ.ət ˈlɔːd ənd ˈwɜːd

ˈsɔːd ənd ˈswɔːd ɹɪˈteɪn ənd ˈbɹɪtn̩
ˈmaɪnd ðə ˈlætə ˌhaʊ ɪts ˈɹɪtn̩
ˈmeɪd həz ˈnɒt ðə ˈsaʊnd əv ˈbæd
ˈseɪ ˈsɛd ˈpeɪ ˈpeɪd ˈleɪd bət ˈplæd

ˌnaʊ aɪ ˈʃɔːlɪ wɪl nɒt ˈpleɪɡ juː
ˌwɪð sʌʧ ˈwɜːdz æz ˈveɪɡ ənd ˈeɪɡjuː
ˌbʌt bɪ ˈkɛəfl̩ haʊ juː ˈspiːk
ˌseɪ ˈɡʌʃ ˈbʊʃ ˈsteɪk ˈstɹiːk ˈbɹeɪk ˈbliːk

ˈpɹiːvɪ.əs ˈpɹɛʃəs ˈfjuːshə ˈvaɪ.ə
ˈɹɛsəpɪ ˈpaɪp ˈstʌnsl̩ ˈkwaɪ.ə
ˈwəʊvn̩ ˈʌvn̩ ˈhaʊ ənd ˈləʊ
ˈskɹɪpt ɹɪˈsiːt ˈʃuː ˈpəʊ.ɪm ˈtəʊ

ˈseɪ ɪkˈspɛktɪŋ ˈfɹɔːd ənd ˈtɹɪkəɹɪ
ˈdɔːtə ˈlɑːftəɹ ˌænd tɜːpˈsɪkəɹɪ
ˈbɹɑːnʧ ˈɹɑːnʧ ˈmiːzl̩z ˈtɒpsl̩z ˈaɪlz
ˈmɪsaɪlz ˈsɪməlɪz ɹɪˈvaɪlz

ˈhəʊllɪ ˈhɒlɪ ˈsɪɡnl̩ ˈsaɪnɪŋ
ˈseɪm ɪɡˈzæmɪnɪŋ ˌbʌt ˈmaɪnɪŋ
ˈskɒlə ˈvɪkəɹ ˌænd sɪˈɡɑː
ˈsəʊlə ˈmaɪkə ˈwɔːɹ ənd ˈfɑː

ˌfɹɒm dɪˈzaɪ.ə dɪˈzaɪɹəbl̩ ˈædməɹəbl̩ fɹəm ədˈmaɪ.ə
ˈlʌmbə ˈplʌmə ˈbɪə bət ˈbɹaɪ.ə
ˈtɒpsəm ˈbɹuː.əm ɹɪˈnaʊn ˌbʌt ˈnəʊn
ˈnɒlɪʤ ˈdʌn ˈləʊn ˈɡɒn ˈnʌn ˈtəʊn

ˈwʌn əˈnɛmənɪ bælˈmɒɹəl
ˈkɪʧən ˈlaɪkən ˈlɔːndɹɪ ˈlɒɹəl
ˈɡɜːtɹuːd ˈʤɜːmən ˈwɪnd ənd ˈmaɪnd
ˈbəʊ ˈkaɪnd ˈkɪndɹəd ˈkjuː mænˈkaɪnd

ˈtɔːtəs ˈtɜːkwɔɪz ˈʃæmɪ ˌlɛðə
ˈɹiːdɪŋ ˈɹɛdɪŋ ˈhiːðn̩ ˈhɛðə
ˌðɪs fəˈnɛtɪk ˈlæbəɹɪnθ
ˌɡɪvz ˈmɒs ˈɡɹəʊs ˈbɹʊk ˈbɹəʊʧ ˈnaɪnθ ˈplɪnθ

ˈhæv jʊ ˈɛvə jɛt ɪnˈdɛvəd
tə pɹəˈnaʊns ɹɪˈvɪəd ənd ˈsɛvəd
ˈdiːmən ˈlɛmən ˈɡuːl ˈfaʊl ˈsəʊl
ˈpiːtə ˈpɛtɹəl ˌænd pəˈtɹəʊl

ˈbɪlɪt dʌz ˈnɒt ˌɛnd laɪk ˈbæleɪ
bʊˈkeɪ ˈwɒlɪt ˈmælɪt ˈʃæleɪ
ˈblʌd ənd ˈflʌd ɑː ˈnɒt laɪk ˈfuːd
ˌnɔːɹ ɪz ˈməʊld laɪk ˈʃʊd ənd ˈwʊd

ˈbæŋkwɪt ɪz ˌnɒt ˈnɪəlɪ ˈpɑːkeɪ
ˌwɪʧ ɪɡˈzæktlɪ ˈɹaɪmz wɪð ˈkɑːkɪ
ˈdɪskaʊnt ˈvaɪkaʊnt ˈləʊd ənd ˈbɹɔːd
ˈtəʊ.ədd tə ˈfɔːwəd tə ɹɪˈwɔːd

ˈɹɪkəʃeɪd ˌænd ˈkɹəʊʃeɪɪŋ ˈkɹəʊkɪ
ˈɹaɪt jə pɹəˌnʌnsɪ.ˈeɪʃn̩z əʊˈkeɪ
ˈɹaʊndɪd ˈwuːndɪd ˈɡɹiːv ənd ˈsɪv
ˈfɹɛnd ənd ˈfiːnd əˈlaɪv ənd ˈlɪv


*Phonetic version (American pronunciation)*

ˌdɪɹɪst ˈkɹiːʧəɹ ɪn kɹi.ˈeːʃn̩
ˌstʌɾi.ɪŋ ˈɪŋɡlɪʃ pɹəˌnʌnsi.ˈeːʃn̩
ˌaɪ wɪl ˈtiːʧ ju ɪn maɪ ˈvɝs
ˈsaʊndz laɪk ˈkɔːɹps ˈkɔːɹ ˈhɔːɹs ənd ˈwɝs


Spoiler



ˌaɪ wɪl ˈkiːp ju ˈsuːzi ˈbɪzi
ˌmeːk jɚ ˈhɛd wɪθ ˈhiːt ɡɹoː ˈdɪzi
ˈtɪɹ ɪn ˌaɪ jɚ ˈdɹɛs wɪl ˈtɛɹ
ˈkwɪɹ ˌfɛɹ ˈsɪɹ ˈhɪɹ maɪ ˈpɹɛɹ

ˈpɹeː kənˈsoːl jɚ ˈlʌvɪŋ ˈpoː.ət
ˈmeːk maɪ ˈkoːt ˌlʊk ˈnuː ˌdɪɹ ˈsoː ɪt
ˌʤʌst kəmˈpɛɹ ˈhɑːɹt ˈhɪɹ ənd ˈhɝd
ˈdaɪz ənd ˈdaɪ.ət ˈlɔːɹd ənd ˈwɝd

ˈsɔːɹd ənd ˈswɔːɹd ɹɪˈteːn ənd ˈbɹɪtn̩
ˈmaɪnd ðə ˈlæɾɚ ˌhaʊ ɪts ˈɹɪtn̩
ˈmeːd həz ˈnɑːt ðə ˈsaʊnd əv ˈbæd
ˈseː ˈsɛd ˈpeː ˈpeːd ˈleːd bət ˈplæd

ˌnaʊ aɪ ˈʃʊɹli wɪl nɑːt ˈpleːɡ juː
ˌwɪθ sʌʧ ˈwɝdz æz ˈveːɡ ənd ˈeːɡjuː
ˌbʌt bi ˈkɛɹfl̩ haʊ juː ˈspiːk
ˌseː ˈɡʌʃ ˈbʊʃ ˈsteːk ˈstɹiːk ˈbɹeːk ˈbliːk

ˈpɹiːvi.əs ˈpɹɛʃəs ˈfjuːshə ˈvaɪ.ə
ˈɹɛsəpi ˈpaɪp ˈstʌnsl̩ ˈkwaɪ.ɚ
ˈwoːvn̩ ˈʌvn̩ ˈhaʊ ənd ˈloː
ˈskɹɪpt ɹɪˈsiːt ˈʃuː ˈpoː.əm ˈtoː

ˈseː ɪkˈspɛktɪŋ ˈfɹɔːd ənd ˈtɹɪkəɹi
ˈdɔːɾɚ ˈlæftəɹ ˌænd tɝpˈsɪkəɹi
ˈbɹænʧ ˈɹænʧ ˈmiːzl̩z ˈtɑːpsl̩z ˈaɪlz
ˈmɪsaɪlz ˈsɪməliz ɹɪˈvaɪlz

ˈhoːlli ˈhɑːli ˈsɪɡnl̩ ˈsaɪnɪŋ
ˈseːm ɪɡˈzæmɪnɪŋ ˌbʌt ˈmaɪnɪŋ
ˈskɑːlɚ ˈvɪkəɹ ˌænd sɪˈɡɑːɹ
ˈsoːlɚ ˈmaɪkə ˈwɔːɹ ənd ˈfɑːɹ

ˌfɹʌm dɪˈzaɪ.ɚ dɪˈzaɪɹəbl̩ 
ˈædməɹəbl̩ fɹəm ədˈmaɪ.ɚ
ˈlʌmbɚ ˈplʌmɚ ˈbɪɹ bət ˈbɹaɪ.ɚ
ˈtɑːpsəm ˈbɹuː.əm ɹɪˈnaʊn ˌbʌt ˈnoːn
ˈnɑːlɪʤ ˈdʌn ˈloːn ˈɡɔːn ˈnʌn ˈtoːn

ˈwʌn əˈnɛməni bælˈmɔːɹəl
ˈkɪʧən ˈlaɪkən ˈlɔːndɹi ˈlɔːɹəl
ˈɡɝtɹuːd ˈʤɝmən ˈwɪnd ənd ˈmaɪnd
ˈboː ˈkaɪnd ˈkɪndɹəd ˈkjuː mænˈkaɪnd

ˈtɔːɹɾəs ˈtɝkwɔɪz ˈʃæmi ˌlɛðɚ
ˈɹiːdɪŋ ˈɹɛdɪŋ ˈhiːðn̩ ˈhɛðɚ
ˌðɪs fəˈnɛɾɪk ˈlæbəɹɪnθ
ˌɡɪvz ˈmɑːs ˈɡɹoːs ˈbɹʊk ˈbɹoːʧ ˈnaɪnθ ˈplɪnθ

ˈhæv ju ˈɛvɚ jɛt ɪnˈdɛvɚd
tə pɹəˈnaʊns ɹɪˈvɪɹd ənd ˈsɛvɚd
ˈdiːmən ˈlɛmən ˈɡuːl ˈfaʊl ˈsoːl
ˈpiːɾɚ ˈpɛtɹəl ˌænd pəˈtɹoːl

ˈbɪlət dʌz ˈnɑːt ˌɛnd laɪk bæˈleː
buˈkeː ˈwɑːlət ˈmælɪt ʃæˈleː
ˈblʌd ənd ˈflʌd ɑːɹ ˈnɑːt laɪk ˈfuːd
ˌnɔːɹ ɪz ˈmoːld laɪk ˈʃʊd ənd ˈwʊd

ˈbæŋkwɪt ɪz ˌnɑːt ˈnɪɹli pɑːɹˈkeː
ˌʍɪʧ ɪɡˈzæktli ˈɹaɪmz wɪθ ˈkæki
ˈdɪskaʊnt ˈvaɪkaʊnt ˈloːd ənd ˈbɹɔːd
ˈtɔːɹd tə ˈfɔːɹwɚd tə ɹɪˈwɔːɹd

ˈɹɪkəʃeːd ˌænd kɹoːˈʃeːɪŋ kɹoːˈkeː
ˈɹaɪt jɚ pɹəˌnʌnsi.ˈeːʃn̩z oːˈkeː
ˈɹaʊndɪd ˈwuːndɪd ˈɡɹiːv ənd ˈsɪv
ˈfɹɛnd ənd ˈfiːnd əˈlaɪv ənd ˈlɪv


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 6, 2016)

azimuthios said:


> Αυτό μου ήρθε στο μέιλ σήμερα και το παραθέτω αυτούσιο. Έχει την πλάκα του, αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου έχει και γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον και δεν θα με πείραζε να το δω ξεχωριστό νήμα, όπου θα ρίχνουμε όλοι τις ριπές μας... :)
> 
> 
> 
> > ... ... ... *If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat?* ... ... ...


What about a librarian?




Zazula said:


> Άλλα συναφή υπαρξιακά ερωτήματα:
> 
> Αν ένα κείμενο έχει πολλές μετοχές, υποχρεούται σε υποβολή φορολογικής δήλωσης;


Ή μήπως υποβάλλεται υποχρεωτικώς σε έλεγχο από την Επιτροπή Κεφαλαιαγοράς;




Zazula said:


> Οι κράκερ είναι αυτοί που ανοίγουν τις τρύπες στα κράκερ;


Όχι, λέγεται ότι προέρχεται από τις λέξεις CRiminal hACKER.


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2016)

"Underneath a chestnut bough 
stood a boy with a hacking cough, 
his mother fed him lumps of dough 
until he said he'd had enough."

Eye rhyme, ear crime.


----------



## daeman (Aug 2, 2017)

...
Reasons why English Sucks

1. The bandage was wound around the wound.
2. The farm was used to produce produce.
3. The dump was so full it had to refuse more refuse.
4. We must polish the Polish furniture.
5. He could lead if he would get the lead out.
6. The soldier decided to desert his dessert in the desert.
7. Since there was no time like the present, he thought it was time to present the present.
8. A bass was painted on the head of the bass drum.
9. When shot at, the dove dove into the bushes.
10. I did not object to the object.
11. The insurance was invalid for the invalid.
12. There was a row among the oarsmen on how to row.
13. They were too close to the door to close it.
14. The buck does funny things when does are present.
15. A seamstress and a sewer fell down into a sewer line.
16. To help with planting, the farmer taught his sow to sow.
17. The wind was too strong to wind the sail.
18. After a number of injections my jaw got number.
19. Upon seeing the tear in the painting I shed a tear.
20. I had to subject the subject to a series of tests.
21. How can I intimate this to my most intimate friend?

https://www.facebook.com/stevethevagabond/posts/1515919418467342


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2018)

*Broad Street* is a narrow street


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 5, 2018)

Θέλεις να πεις ότι η Πλατεία Οδός δεν είναι πλατεία;


----------



## sarant (Jun 5, 2018)

Βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι τόσο πολύ παραξενιά της γλώσσας οσο των καιρών. Ο πλατύς δρόμος του 1800 είναι στενός το 2010. Και στο Λουξεμβούργο, η Bredewee (γαλλιστί Rue Large) είναι μάλλον στενή για τα σημερινά δεδομένα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2018)

Μόνο που η συγκεκριμένη Broad street δεν ονομάστηκε έτσι επειδή ήταν φαρδιά, αλλά απ' το όνομα του καναλιού που προϋπήρχε εκεί.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2021)

Κάποιος έξυπνος που ψάχνει να βρει αγγλικές λέξεις να συμπληρώσει τον πίνακα λέει ότι στο revving το δεύτερο v δεν προφέρεται.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 13, 2021)

Κάποιος άλλος έξυπνος είπε ότι υπάρχει κι άλλη λέξη με άφωνο v, τώρα που μπήκε το covfefe στο urban dictionary


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 13, 2021)

No, no - we don't have 'Rarnaby Budge' by Charles Dikkens with two 'k's the well-known Dutch author, and perhaps to save time I should add right away that we don't have 'Carnaby Fudge' by Darles Tikkens, nor 'Stickwick Stapers' by Miles Pikkens with four Ms *and a silent Q,* why don't you try the chemist?


----------



## cougr (Apr 15, 2021)

dharvatis said:


> Κάποιος άλλος έξυπνος είπε ότι υπάρχει κι άλλη λέξη με άφωνο v, τώρα που μπήκε το covfefe στο urban dictionary


Ένας άλλος έξυπνος λέει ότι

Υπάρχει και το επίθετο Leveson το οποίο προφέρεται ως LEWsen (ενίοτε ως Loosen).

Αναρωτιέμαι, εκτός από_ το συγγνώμη _υπάρχει άλλη λέξη στα ελληνικά όπου δεν προφέρεται κάποιο γράμμα;


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## cougr (Jun 2, 2021)

...No, a person from England is English
So a person from Greekland* is Greeklish
No, a person from Greekland is...
f****d if I know 


Proper Noun
*Greekland
(rare, now nonstandard) The land of the Greeks. (Wiki)


----------



## cougr (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2021)

Για να μη μας μένουν απορίες:

*Why is a boxing ring square?*

Διότι όλοι οι ερασιτεχνικοί αγώνες πυγμαχίας δίνονταν με τους πυγμάχους να περιβάλλονται από έναν δακτύλιο θεατών, όπως έχουμε δει σε πολλές ταινίες. Ήρθε το 1838 η Πυγμαχική Εταιρεία (Pugilistic Society) και δημιούργησε το πρώτο τετράγωνο ρινγκ για πυγμαχίες, με συγκεκριμένες διαστάσεις (πλευρά 24 ποδιών) και σχοινιά. Παρέμεινε αναλλοίωτος ο όρος ring, ενώ θα έπρεπε να είχε γίνει square για να μη ρωτάμε σήμερα.

Γιατί όμως τετράγωνο; Γιατί ένα τετράγωνο κατασκευάζεται πολύ πιο εύκολα και είναι και πιο ανθεκτικό. Όπως γράφει μια πηγή μου, κυκλικές είναι και οι πίτσες και τα DVD, αλλά σε τετράγωνα κουτιά τα φυλάμε.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2021)

nickel said:


>


Άμα είναι να το αναλύσουμε., όλοι οι αγωνιστικοί χώροι είναι παραλληλόγραμμα. Δεν ξέρω γιατί, υποθέτω γιατί είναι όπως τα οικοδομικά τετράγωνα.
Ως προς την ανθεκτικότητα. Οι κονσέρβες, τα βάζα και τα μπουκάλια είναι κυλινδρικά, γιατί αυτό το σχήμα έχει συμμετρική κατανομή της πίεσης του περιεχομένου, και συνεπώς είναι πιο ανθεκτικά.


----------



## cougr (Jan 17, 2022)

If 2022 seems a lot like 2020 so far, maybe it's because 2022 is 2020 too.


----------



## cougr (Jan 17, 2022)

Why is it that when something is transported by car it's called a shipment but when things are transported by ship it's called cargo?


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2022)

Όπως στα αγγλικά η eutopia και η utopia.


----------



## cougr (Jan 24, 2022)

Κατ' εμέ, το πιο ειρωνικό πράγμα στην ελληνική γλώσσα είναι το όνομα που έδωσαν στην αναμενόμενη κακοκαιρία ...«Ελπίδα».
It's better to hope than mope, I suppose.


----------



## antongoun (Jan 24, 2022)

Μάλλον για να την εξευμενίσουν. :)


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2022)

cougr said:


> Κατ' εμέ, το πιο ειρωνικό πράγμα στην ελληνική γλώσσα είναι το όνομα που έδωσαν στην αναμενόμενη κακοκαιρία ...«Ελπίδα».
> It's better to hope than mope, I suppose.


Ελπίδα για άσπρη μέρα. Ταιριαστότατο.


----------



## cougr (Jan 26, 2022)

antongoun said:


> Μάλλον για να την εξευμενίσουν. :)


Δυστυχώς όμως, οι καλές προθέσεις πολλές φορές δεν αρκούν. :)


----------

